
Self taught CGI artist. I exclusively use Blender and Gimp software, AMA - tomsaj
https://techama.com/self-taught-cgi-artist-i-exclusively-use-blender-and-gimp-software-ask-me-153885/
======
lucb1e
Is there demand for this in the job market? Like, if you'd go work somewhere
and not freelance, are there places where you wouldn't have to learn to work
with Adobe Photoshop® and such?

~~~
Dru89
The idea of _exclusively_ using only a few applications definitely seems
limiting. I understand in this case it's probably because of licensing and
morals, but I can't imagine many businesses caring much about your principles
on software licenses when everyone's passing around their ".sketch" files.

~~~
damaru
As far as I've experienced working only with floss, none of my clients ever
cared about what tools I was using. Not only that but I haven't found much
community that share/support/talk about running a creative business on floss
only. But now I have hone my skills and I can produce the same results for the
market/product I am working with, and enjoy the stability and flexibility of
linux.

------
svartarmar
how excited are you about future versions of gimp which can handle openexr?

i render to openexr, which uses 32bit floating point numbers for rgba. gimp's
current stable releases are (afaik) still limited to 8 bit integers for rgba,
so it's not an acceptable option for me just yet. this forces me to use
proprietary image editors, which is regretable.

it sounds like gimp will soon be able to handle such formats, at which point
it will become a valid part of an industrial toolchain. i can't wait. :)

------
cassetti
What do you think about the Golem network/token?
[https://golem.network/](https://golem.network/)

